# Funkbissanzeiger- Funk "nachrüsten"



## TrevorMcCox (13. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr dummerweise Bissanzeiger besorgt und im Nachhinein festgestellt, dass es die gleichen Bissanzeiger auch im Set mit einer Sounderbox zu kaufen gibt. Leider kann man die Sounderbox nicht einzeln Nachkaufen, daher meine Frage an die Technikpros hier im Board:

Lässt sich evlt. eine Sounderbox eines fremden Herstellers verwenden? Soweit ich weiss, wird hier ein definierter Frequenzbereich bei der Kopplung von Bissanzeiger und Receiver "abgetastet" und die Verbindung hergestellt. Kann ich diesen Bereich evlt. manipulieren?


----------



## jkc (13. November 2018)

Moin, um welche Bissanzeiger handelt es sich denn? Ich will nicht ausschließen, das jemand mit Sachverstand das hin bekommen würde, jedoch denke ich für einen Laien wird die Wahrscheinlich eine baugleiche Funke von einem anderem Label zu bekommen zwar gering aber immer noch größer sein.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2018)

Ansonsten gäbe es noch diese Dongle-Lösungen, aber ich denke da wir hier über ein Billig-Produkt reden werden die preislich zu abgefahren sein...


----------



## punkarpfen (13. November 2018)

Hi, an die ATTX Dongle habe ich auch gedacht. Die liegen dann aber bei über 200 Euro.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (15. November 2018)

Hallo,

die Dongle Lösung, wie z.B. die Bongo-Cubes von Anaconda habe ich auch schon gefunden. Leider sind die Preise hierfür jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich habe mir eine DIY-Anleitung und eine Android- App aus einem anderen Forum zukommen lassen, die die Bissanzeiger mittels Microcontrollern mit dem Smartphone kommunizieren lassen. Dieses fungiert dann als Sounderbox. Das Thema hat sich somit erledigt.


----------



## jkc (15. November 2018)

Moin, etwas detailierterer Input an der Stelle wäre wünschenswert. Können vielleicht ja auch andere von provitieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## TrevorMcCox (16. November 2018)

Hi,
der Microcontroller ist in diesem Fall ein Modul mit dem Namen ESP8266 _"Auf Basis des ESP8266 sind mittlerweile Module für unter 5€ erhältlich, der per WiFi als Client oder AP arbeiten können und auf der anderen Seite über 4 Leitungen (3,3V, GND, RxD, TxD) an beliebige Systeme angebunden werden können. Über AT-Befehle wird das Modul konfiguriert und nimmt eigenständig dann IP-Verbindungen an, die es per seriellen Protokoll weiter gibt. Hohe Durchsatzraten sind damit sicher nicht zu realisieren aber als kleines Meldesystem ist das vollkommen ausreichend." -msxfaq.de
_
Durch eine "Deep-Sleep"-Funktion zieht das Modul im Standby sehr wenig Strom und eignet sich perfekt. Im Prinzip wird das Signal des Bissanzeigers interpretiert und über die verbaute WLan Antenne weitergeleitet. Die App läuft im Hintergrund auf dem Smartphone kann eigentlich garnichts, außer mich darüber zu benachrichtigen, wenn es am Bissanzeiger piept. Das ganze könnte man natürlich noch verbessern indem im Code festgelegt wird, wie lange der Signalton sein muss, da ich ja nicht wegen jedem Einzelpieper nachts geweckt werden will. New Direction Tackle will für sowas 200€ + und das Modul kostet 2€ pro Stück


----------



## punkarpfen (17. November 2018)

Hi, das klingt zumindest theoretisch nicht schlecht. Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass du den Sender so einbaust, dass die Zuverlässigkeit nicht beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## kaipiranja (4. Dezember 2018)

Interessanter Ansatz. Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir einen Bissanzeiger zu bauen. Allerdings würde ich neben dem Handy lieber einen weiteren ESP8266
als Station nutzen der mir die Bisse Visuell oder Akustisch darstellen kann. Das Handy dann ehr als Backup und als Werkzeug zur Konfiguration.

Ich habe mit Bissanzeigern selber aber kaum Erfahrung. Bis auf ein Selbstbauprojekt eines Funk-Bissanzeigers meines Vaters hatte ich bestenfalls mal einen im Angelshop in
der Hand.

Ich würde gerne vom Publikum :O) hier wissen welche Features sinnvoll wären. Also Biss anzeigen ist schon klar...aber was gibt es da sonst noch!? Gibt es vielleicht sogar Ideen die im handel befindliche Anzeiger nicht bieten?


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2018)

kaipiranja schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz....
> 
> Ich würde gerne vom Publikum :O) hier wissen welche Features sinnvoll wären. Also Biss anzeigen ist schon klar...aber was gibt es da sonst noch!? Gibt es vielleicht sogar Ideen die im handel befindliche Anzeiger nicht bieten?



Moin, in der Tat, allerdings verstehe ich nur noch Bahnhof. XD

Handelsübliche Funktionen eines komplexeren Bissanzeigers sind Sensibilitätssteuerrung und Fallbissanzeige (unterschiedliche Signale für die beiden Drehrichtungen des Rades.) Tonhöhe und Lautstärke lässt sich fast bei jedem Bissanzeiger verstellen.
Funkbissanzeiger bieten in der Regel eine Funktion zum testen der Reichweite.
 Darüber hinaus gibt es Diebstahlschutz (Empfänger gibt Signal wenn Bissanzeiger ausgeschaltet wird), Stummschalttaste (Bissanzeiger ist für eine bestimmte Zeit still damits nicht dauernd piept während man die Schnüre spannt), verstellbare Nachtlichter und Dioden mit verstellbarer Farbe.
Was ich cool fände und es im Handel meines Wissens noch nicht gibt, wäre wenn alle Funktionen des Bissanzeigers vom Empfänger gesteuert werden könnten. Z.B habe ich selten Bock raus zu gehen um den Bissanzeiger zu verstellen wenn nachts um 3.30Uhr plötzlich Sturm aufzieht und es andauernd Fehlalarme gibt, oder wenn ein Platzregen runter kommt und die Lautstärke nicht mehr ausreicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi, ich meine der Nash Siren RS 1 konnte das. Der war aber auch nicht billig und ist mittlerweile nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## kaipiranja (11. Dezember 2018)

Die Einstellungen über die Basisstation zu realisieren macht auch am meisten sinn. Ich würde es so machen das sie auf der Basisstation eingestellt, gespeichert und dann an die einzelnen Bissanzeiger übertragen werden. Sie werden dort dann ebenfalls gespeichert - damit bei Ausfall der Basis nix verloren geht.



Funktionen mechanisch:

Sensibilitätssteuerung
Fallbissanzeige


Funktionen Prozessor:

Unterschiedliche Signale für die Bisse
Reichweitentest
Diebstahlschutz
Stummfunktion beim einrichten
Verstellbare Nachlichter (farblich)
Lange Akkulaufzeit


----------

